
Secure email: Tutanota free encrypted email - based2
https://tutanota.com
======
fitz13
Tutanota is my first e-mail provider since deGoogling.

ProtonMail didn't have an integrated Calendar (at that time at least) and was
more expensive. Fastmail is Australian which is a non-starter from a privacy
perspective. Unironically written from the US. Also, more expensive to use
your own domain.

Tutanota is €1/mo (billed yearly), lets me use my own domain, has a calendar,
and is based in Germany.

Since using it, I realized without the Calendar scanning my Inbox and auto-
adding flights and trips and birthdays, I don't use it as much. But I also
haven't traveled much since March.

Definitely worth a look if privacy is a goal, and money is an object.

~~~
nix23
I have to say, i smiled a bit with protonmail (since I'm swiss), but Tutanota
looks interesting and much cheaper/fairer 1GB for free is super nice..to put
it mildly....maybe i shutdown my own email server someday.

------
throwawaysea
How does this compare to Fast Mail or Proton Mail for general non encrypted
use? For example how is the quality of their mobile apps, import/export
features, etc?

~~~
fitz13
The Android app's good, and available from F-Droid. And the features are
solid. There's definitely room for improvement, but no glaring deficiencies in
my experience.

To be specific though, their roadmap [1] includes "Import External Mailboxes
into TutaNota", and I don't use their desktop client, so I'm not sure what
export options are available there.

[1]: [https://www.tutanota.com/secure-email/](https://www.tutanota.com/secure-
email/)

------
bfrog
I love my tutanota email, well worth the money. I use it for business only but
honestly Id love to ditch gmail for the rest too, tired of the spam

